# Mod/Con Boiler Re/Re



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry about the bad quality pics, will get some clearer ones so its easier for you guys to pick it apart  

I must say I love the IBC product! modulates from 15,000 - 150,000BTU


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

looks 100% Better, good job


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Wholly mother of God ... Look at the control wiring :laughing:

Not that you did it.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Hurry up with those clearer pics, I've already got a list and need more. 

I'm going to devastate you so bad that it might prompt you to RE & RE your RE & RE. :laughing:


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Come on Dan you pussy, post some more pics!


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

haha I havn't beed back to the house since. Talked to the owner today and he is loving it though.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't you have an excuse to go back? combustion analysis, water treatment, gotta set the expansion tank to, make sure all the air is bled out from commissioning, etc.?

What did you use for an Indirect? IBC/BW RTV tank or something else?

We picked up a Bacharach Fyrite Insight with the reporting package a few weeks ago - absolutely schweet machine.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Boiler is setup and working awesome, next time i see the owner is when he takes me out for a beer because he is so in love with the system.

We used a Bradford White indirect tank.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Scott how much did you pay for that analyzer?


----------

